

How to give an Ignite talk - closedbracket
http://readncode.com/blog/productivity-today/

======
arthurweber
Excellent talk! Great ideas, practical pieces of advice! You're talented in
giving such talks! Keep it up, bro!

------
chocoheadfred
Great speech. You can tell some serious prep time went into this.

------
Gertig
This is great advice. Very useful for my next talk.

------
ralfy
great talk, keep up

